# Thoughts...?



## kloegman (Dec 4, 2008)

As an ex-pat currently living in Canada and contemplating retirement to del Sol, one constantly hears of the overcrowding and 'Florida-like' housing estates. Are there still areas maybe a little more inland (or still on the coast) that are still relatively untouched by developers?

Many thanks in anticipation.

Paul


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

kloegman said:


> As an ex-pat currently living in Canada and contemplating retirement to del Sol, one constantly hears of the overcrowding and 'Florida-like' housing estates. Are there still areas maybe a little more inland (or still on the coast) that are still relatively untouched by developers?
> 
> Many thanks in anticipation.
> 
> Paul



Rhonda is relatively untouched - 50 kms inland

As for the coast, the answer is definitely NO !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What about Elviria or Costabella, just East of Marbella, thats not too spoilt, although its expensive - well it was when we looked there last year

Take a look at google earth, it'll give you an idea of what places are like and how crowded... or not they may be!!??

Jo


----------



## kloegman (Dec 4, 2008)

jojo said:


> What about Elviria or Costabella, just East of Marbella, thats not too spoilt, although its expensive - well it was when we looked there last year
> 
> Take a look at google earth, it'll give you an idea of what places are like and how crowded... or not they may be!!??
> 
> Jo


Many thanks Jo.

Go back to Spain. I'm sure the novelty of going 'home' again would wear off quite quickly...

Paul


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Well I think Nerja is a great place to live, yes we have our share of holiday makers but we are still a very Spanish town. We do not have all the hotels seen on the west of Malaga towns and very low in crime. We love it here and enjoy the Spanish way of life. Nice cosmopolitan area when we like so think we have it all.


----------



## Debian (Jan 3, 2009)

One of our clients is a real estate broker/property owner in Tenerife. If you'd like, I can hook you up with him as he has personal on-site experience and can tell you everything you would want to know about that area.


----------

